# Firewall issue...



## DanzNY (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello guys, new here, just mounted my 55" Samsung, nothing fancy, found the studs in the wall made the cut outs for the wires to go in and come out on the button (basic kit) then ran into the firewall issue, obviously no pro at this.....So I've been looking everywhere and I know it can be done, does someone have a video or basic instructions I can follow to get these wires in the wall and looking good? TIA


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here’s a pretty good video:





Might also check this article for additional info, especially the second part:








How to: In-Wall Wiring for Your Home Theater


Note: This thread is locked as these articles are for informational purposes only. Please address questions or discussion to this thread. Also, please PM me if you notice any picture links that show up dead. If I failed to make some step in the process less than clear, please post a question...




www.hometheatershack.com





Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------

